# مفاجأة : موقع يحتوي على دروس تعليمية لشهادة pmp (فيديو)



## مهندس محمد سلامة (24 يوليو 2009)

*مفاجأة : موقع يحتوي على كورس تعليمي كامل لشهادة pmp (فيديو)*

مفاجأة : موقع يحتوي على دورة متكاملة تعليمية لشهادة PMP (فيديو)
بالاضافة إلى دروس تعليمية للعديد من الدروس التعليمية لبرامج ومواد أخرى كثير خاصة بادارة المشروعات وغيرها 
الموقع في غاية الأهمية (منقول من منتدى آخر) 
هذا هو رابط الموقع
http://www.sadgull.com/learning/cbt_server/files/frameset.html


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (24 يوليو 2009)

بالشاشة اليسرى يتم اختيار
Project Mgt 
فتظهر شاشة يتم اختيار
pmp cetification package


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (24 يوليو 2009)

يمكن تحميل الكورس مباشرة من الروابط التالية

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565054...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565079...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part02.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/1565104...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565129...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part04.rar

يتبع


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (24 يوليو 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565158...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565187...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565212...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565238...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part08.rar

الموضوع منقول من مركز بوابة العرب وجزى الله واضعه خيرا ....يتبع


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (24 يوليو 2009)

*تابع روابط التحميل*

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565269...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part09.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565297...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part10.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/1565320...al_Exam-Pack_for_PMP_certification.part11.rar

باسورد فك الضغط بالمرفقات


----------



## القطري (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم يا جماعة 

جاري التنزيل .. وحجم الملفات كبيرة


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير و لكن يا اخوانا ابعدوا عن الموقع المتعب الى اسمه رابد شير ياريت تستخدمو 4 شير او غيره


----------



## engahmedezz (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا كثيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر لك اخونا العزيز مهندس محمد سلامة 

اشكر لك اشارتك لمصدر الملفات

و نتمنى عليك لو رفعت الملفات على تو شير او فور سير
كما اشار اخونا الزميل الفاضل اعلاه


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (25 يوليو 2009)

جزى الله الجميع خيرا على مرورهم وآرائهم 
لكني ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع ان تلك الملفات عبارة عن اكثر من ثلاثون درس فيديو يشرح شهادة pmp بشكل متكامل وشيق بمساحة تصل غلى 1 جيجا بايت وباجمالي عدد ساعات يقترب من عشرين ساعة شرح وافي وكامل لجميع مواضيع تلك الشهادة 
إن الفائدة تفوق المشقة في التحميل من موقع الرابيد شير 
ربما نرفع تلك المفات يوما على مواقع رفع أخرى لكن عددها الكبير وحجمها يحتاج وقتا ومجهودا فائقا لن نبخل به لو توفر لنا الوقت 
نأمل للجميع الفائدة


----------



## sana_fr (25 يوليو 2009)

baraka allahou fik for sharing.
U can use "rapidshare dl" to download from rapidshare; It can help you to download automatically


----------



## akhurais (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع

ولكن أرغب في معرفة التالي قبل التحميل

- هل هذه الكورسات باللغه العربيه أم بالإنجليزيه.
- هذه الكروسات لأي إصدار من pmp الثالث ام الرابع

شاكرين حسن تعاونك


----------



## typology (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (26 يوليو 2009)

الكورسات للاصدار الثالث وهي باللغة الانجليزية لكن الشرح رائع جدا وبسيط ويمكن فهمه او استخدامه لفهم كتاب pmbook سواء الاصدار الثالث او الرابع


----------



## mustafasas (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم و الموقع فيه حاجات تانية غير الpmp و مفيدة جدا


----------



## sayedakl (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا كثيراااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## hosnipmp (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الا خ محمد سلامه

برجاء تحميل الرابط الخاص ب fast track v.6


----------



## mehdi09 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## albaz3245 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورخمة الله - شكرا لك أخي المهندس محمد سلامة - أنا فعلا كنت بحاجة لمثل هذه المحاضرات المرئية - أنا أعمل مهندس في مديرية المشاريع التابعة لاحدى المؤسسات الحكومية ولم يسبق لي أن قرأت أي شي عن ادارة المشاريع الا منذ فترة وجيزة (كتاب pmbok) والذي أشعر في بعض الاحيان بالملل من قراءته لكثرة مصطلحاته وتكراره للمواضيع - أشكرك مرة أخرى


----------



## lightguhan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا سيدي علي هذا المجهود
ولكن الملفات لا تعمل
لا اعلم لماذا
والملف
cd image file
ما هذا بالضبط؟
ااسف للازعاج
ولكن هل من توضيح ؟


----------



## Dr.Software (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وسوف امتحنها بكره ان شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك 
وتقبل مني فائق إحترامي


----------



## Eng.Omangy (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأثلج صدوركم بما يفرحكم في الدنيا في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر لك
بالتوفيق والتقدم


----------



## حسن عكوش (13 أكتوبر 2010)

لم اتمكن من تحميل الملفات ولا اعرف ما هي المشكلة ارجو المساعدة لان الموضوع مهم


----------

